# problemas com firewall quando a ligação adsl cai

## RoadRunner

Boas,

coloquei aqui uma questão que tenho andado desesperado para tentar resolver. Qualquer ajuda é muito bem vinda pois estou mesmo desesperado. Aqui fica um resumo do problema:

A configuração ADSL penso que está perfeita. A ligação é feita sem problemas e quando cai ela é reconectada. O problema é que sempre que isso acontece o meu ip muda, logo a firewall tem que ser reiniciada e, quer ponha o script no ip-up ou no firewall-masq, ele é executado mas fico com o tráfego sempre bloqueado, a menos que execute eu manualmente o script.

O que é mesmo estranho é que, o script é o mesmo, se o executar manualmente funciona, se o colocar num desses ficheiros ouse mandar executar a partir desses ficheiros ele é executado mas não obtenho resultados. O ficheiro no inicio tem regras de flush para se poder sempre executar sem problemas.

Já tou farto de dar voltas e não consigo resolver isto.

----------

## humpback

Eu teoricamente tenho o mesmo problema pois os nossos conjuntos de regras são semelhantes. Mas e que tal fazer as regras independentes do IP? Eu tenho ideia que nas minhas antigas nao usava o IP externo para nada.

----------

## RoadRunner

Isso parece ser uma boa solução. na prática a regra que tenho que depende do ip é:

```

/sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $PPP -j SNAT --to $IP

```

poderei substituir por

```

iptables-t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $PPP -j MASQUERADE 

```

Que dizem? 

Outra coisa, vi algures que se tivessemos o ip_dynaddr a 1 temos que ter o ip_forward a 0. Fiquei sem perceber..

----------

## humpback

eu nem conheço esse  ip_dynaddr.

O resto era assim que eu tinha no antigo script (e vou repor)

----------

## RoadRunner

Já me sinto melhor =) eu pessoalmente tb nao conhecia e quando fui investigar encontrei isso. Mas ainda não encontrei uma definição sobre o que faz em si. Já sei, RTFM, é o que ando a fazer hehe.

Vou testar com a linha para interface em vez de ip.. pode ser que sim.

----------

## RoadRunner

E não é que funcionou?? tudo na perfeição agora. 

Já agora, alguém que consiga dar explicação a isto? o ip estava a ser bem calculado (eu verificava no ficheiro para onde redireccionava o output), e até com sleeps antes disto tudo nunca dava. Agora sem IP isto ficou perfeito.

----------

## To

Não tenho explicação lógica para te dar hehe, mas no meu caso quando o dhcp caía, e a netcabo me mudava o IP eu tinha de correr de novo o script da firewall. Se eu o corre-se automaticamente após o restart do dhcpd n sei pq, não ficava a funcionar, mas se o fize-se manualmente já sem probs... enfim a tua cena do interface é bem vista;)

Tó

----------

